# Wandering bear



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a lil ol black bear out for a stroll. I would bet its the same one poking around north Holland a few weeks ago

http://woodtv.com/2015/05/18/dnr-bear-reported-near-south-haven/


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

We will have to get used to it & learn how to live with them. Viable populations are coming to each & every MI county within the next 20 years, except for Wayne County and the counties surrounding Wayne County (too populated with people/inadequate habitat).


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Nothing to get used to really. In general you will never even know they are around.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

swampbuck said:


> Nothing to get used to really. In general you will never even know they are around.


Precisely. So true, swampy. Black Bear doesn't really like to be in the presence of people. Folks will have to learn how to take proper care of their garbage, bird feeders, etc, or else they'll find out fast that Black Bear is out & about.


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Having bears around here really wouldnt bother me much. Sure it would be a little bit of a pain making sure everything was put away and taken care of. And the little bit of extra caution in the woods. But the chance to see them critters would be pretty cool


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

The only time you have to worry about garbage, bird feeders, etc is in the spring. I see tracks, scat, etc. around the neighborhood often, it's not a concern


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I bump into bears and see their sign often. They have never been a concern for me, & I love seeing them. Most spook and run the instant they know I am there.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I see them quite regular and like to watch them if they stay put long enough. We have them on our front porch a few times a year. Last Oct we had one leave paw prints on the slider in front of the house. I always wondered why they did not get started in SW Mich sooner. Allegan state game area has some wild spots in it as the Ottawa Marsh area. I use to talk to the CO there quite a bit and he said they had reports but they never turned out to amount to anything


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Bugger is on the move again. Spotted down by Hartford. I would bet this critter doesnt go north like the DNR thinks it should until its time to breed.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Scout 2 said:


> I see them quite regular and like to watch them if they stay put long enough. We have them on our front porch a few times a year. Last Oct we had one leave paw prints on the slider in front of the house. I always wondered why they did not get started in SW Mich sooner. Allegan state game area has some wild spots in it as the Ottawa Marsh area. I use to talk to the CO there quite a bit and he said they had reports but they never turned out to amount to anything


Plus there is a blueberry buffet in north Holland/Grand Haven...


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Critter is on the move again Now down by St. Jo. Kinda thinking this bugger is going to be hanging around for a while


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> Plus there is a blueberry buffet in north Holland/Grand Haven...


The DNR needs to stake out Dunkin Donuts.


----------

